# cheap hard drives at staples.com - any good?



## vm7118 (Feb 25, 2008)

staples.com is hosting their "hard drive blowout" expiring on 3/1 (a week from today). here is the link...

http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/s...going+-+Staples+Basic&ddkey=StaplesZipCodeAdd

$80 for 400gb isn't bad. any of these any good?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The sale is based on your Zipcode. Need that to determine what you are looking at. In my zipcode they are selling pre-Seagate Maxtor drives and select Western Digital drives. These are retail packaged drives, typically one year warranty, ( the same that Tivo used) but designed for data. You will have to set AAM on the drives to 128 for quiet (may not have AAM on Maxtor depending on date of manufacture and whether made by Maxtor or Seagate). Overall looks like a fair price depending on what is being offered in your area.


----------



## Troycopier (Feb 12, 2008)

The Maxtors are actually 3 year warranties(listed on the description)
I've used these Maxtors in computers and they are quiet. I think you were interested in the WD though.

They extended the sale til March 8th.


Good luck.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

In case you are interested, two models of 1TB drives are available from frys for around 230$ http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=386402


----------

